# ASSP blockiert RAM



## GalaxyWarrior (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe hier einen Linux Rechner ( 200MHz, 256MB Ram, Debian Linux ) Der läuft schon etwas länger ( glaub 5 Jahre ) ohne Probleme. Allerdings habe ich nun das Problem dass in  der Prozessliste PERL vom ASSP ganz oben stehet. Die Prozessorlast durch Perl liegt dann bei etwa 80% und RAM belegung bei ca 250MB. Dadurch stehen für andere Prozesse fast keine Ressourcen mehr zur verfügung.

Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann und warum das Jahrelang problemlos funktioniert hat? 

Vieleicht ist noch wichtig, dass sich die Auslastung meist nach 15-20 Minuten nach einem Neustart des Rechners auf die oben genannten Werte einpendelt. Wenn ich nur den ASSP neu starte dauert es sogar nur wenige Minuten ( max 5 ) bis der RAM wieder dicht ist.

256MB RAM hat er erst seit 2 Wochen, da ich dachte dieses Problem käme durch zu geringen Arbeitsspeicher. Vorher lief er mit 128 MB.

Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Januar 2007)

Hast Du irgendwie wahnsinnig viele Mails die bei Dir reinkommen?
Vielleicht laesst der Server auch erstmal alles zu und blockiert dann je nach Inhalt, was dann natuerlich auch Relay-Messages erstmal in die Verarbeitung leiten wuerde.

Ich hab mir die Seite mal kurz durchgelesen und wuerde Dir empfehlen mal SpamAssassin zu probieren. Dies wird per ProcMail mit dem Mail-Server (bei mir Postfix) verbunden und scannt so dann nach Spam. Da der Mail-Server dann bereits Relay-Mails abweist kommen diese dann auch erst garnicht in den Spam-Filter. Warum auch? Die sollen ja eh abgelehnt werden.
Weiterhin ist es im Grunde immer gut Spam doch zu sammeln, zum Beispiel in einer seperaten Mailbox, denn man hat ja immer mal False Positives. Auf der Arbeit kuemmer ich mich jeden Morgen um unseren Spam (wir hatten letzten Monat fast 50000 Spam-Mails, ohne das Erdbeben haetten wir die 50000 sicher geknackt) und man kann eben nicht ausschliessen dass auch mal eine legitime Mail ausgefiltert wird. Daher ist es eher unguenstig Spam gleich in der Senke verschwinden zu lassen wie es wohl bei ASSP sein soll.


----------

